#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Welcome Back ?

## Marty Thompson

There still seems to be some linking bugs but it is a starts after being down for a month

See More: Welcome Back ?

----------


## jumbodumbo

mighty glad that the forum is coming back online slowly.
was very upset about the fact i couldn't access it for a month and feared that the forum might have been taken down permanently.
that god it was temporary outage. greatly appreciate the work that the forum and the administrators are doing and want to thank all those put in selfless efforts to keep it going.


jumbodumbo

----------


## DJ Q

Welcome back for sure!

----------


## f81aa

Good that it has come back!

----------


## ptb

Aws latest std pl

----------


## tsrc8204

Good to see that it has come back!

----------


## kavita_00

Its really good.
regards

----------


## gasoil

Very good

----------


## RuggetCat

Godd

----------


## blaypoy206

I'm very glad that our forum has come back* Really appreciate the administrators. Thank you very much!

----------


## mcburns

Glad for the good news

----------


## orlyboy

I thought it was permanently down like the other forums. Thanks for the Admins for the effort they have just to keep the forum alive..

----------


## micaziv

So happy to see egpet.net again. Many thanks to all who keep this forum alive

See More: Welcome Back ?

----------


## VictorM

Its good to know that was temporal. Thanks for your efforts.

----------


## Mohamed

Many thanks for this wonderful feelings and sorry for what happened the last period . it was some server problems and technical support team exert all the effort to keep the database save and update . I pray to allah to keep our community and to be always cooperate to help each other

----------


## Mohamed

> There still seems to be some linking bugs but it is a starts after being down for a month



many thanks for your follow up . please if you can send us some example of this bugs

----------


## Marty Thompson

Mohamed* I think the bugs are gone now. I posted that when it first came up and the forums page did not work* at that time you could not even get a response when you clicked on any posting.

----------


## mahmoudsultan

BS 3532:1990 Method of specifying unsaturated polyester resin systems

----------

